# Braemar Golf Club



## patricks148 (May 8, 2019)

Played here yesterday in a Hickory comp.

a fairly short course, under 5000 yards, some quirky holes and no bunkers. River runs though the middle of the course and several burns, dissect the fairways. only a couple of holes just over 400 yards and a couple of long par 3's , 230 and 245 so no chance of reaching with those clubs, though i did make the front of the one at 230.

Though its a short course and not overly tight, plenty of places to lose balls and rack up big scores

Great fun to play and perfect for Hickory's, even with no run on the fairways. 

If you are in that part of the world, worth a play.


----------



## User62651 (May 8, 2019)

Played their 36 hole open a couple of times and played it perhaps another 4 or 5 times as a bounce game over the years. Better if you can play it off the medal tees. Always enjoy it, quirky with some gettable par 4 s and tricky par 3s. 
2nd shot to hole 2 is one of the hardest in all golf!


----------

